# OUCH!!!



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

From thebostonchannel.com:

*Police Dog Bites Nude Man Where It Really Hurts*

*MINNEAPOLIS* -- The man was bitten in the genitals by a police dog while being arrested for allegedly running nude and entering homes in a Minneapolis neighborhood.

Police said the dog bit the man in order to protect its handler. Police say the man started hitting the officer and the police dog did what it was trained to do -- protect its human partner.

A police spokesman said police dogs are trained to bite if their partner is attacked. He said the dogs are not trained to bite in the groin area, but that it's likely the dog jumped and bit the man while he was moving around.

The dog, which was still leashed, bit the suspect to protect the officer.

The 19-year-old-man was taken to the hospital for treatment of his injuries.

Police reports said a police canine unit found the nude suspect shortly after noon Tuesday in a house. Police said the suspect began hitting an officer who ordered him out of the house.

Police say the man continued to attack officers even after he was bit. Police used a stun gun to subdue him.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

"Cider, Sick Balls"

:shock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

there are definately some drug abuse going on here, i know a K9 chomping onto my wedding tackle would take all fight outta me.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Finding Nemo @ 09 Dec 2004 13:18 said:


> "Cider, Sick Balls"


NICE!!!!! :L:


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

That hurts even when i think about it......


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Good Times!!!!!!!


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

> there are definately some drug abuse going on here, i know a k9 chomping onto my wedding tackle would take all fight outta me.


holy shit, to say the least...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

eod1 said:


> there are definately some drug abuse going on here, i know a k9 chomping onto my wedding tackle would take all fight outta me.


....did you say "wedding tackle"? wow if my husband said that i think i'd hit him for being stupid :lol:


----------

